# iTaf et PAF plus rien !



## C r A zZz Y (24 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,

Voila, j'ai pu apercevoir un sujet a ce propos mais qui ne m'a pas bcp aidé
J'explique mon problème
J'ai telechargé iTaf sur mon Imac (OS X 10.6)
Je programme tout comme il faut, et fait un test, j'éteint alors mon Ordi...
Normalement iTaf ma demander d'installer un package je sais plus trop quoi pour permettre au Mac de se rallumer tout seul sauf que la .. bah rien ne ce passe...

_Pourquoi ?_

J'ai fais comme certain : préférence > économiseur d'énergie > et programme 5min avant le lancement du réveil
Seulement la aussi ... une fois le mac allumé (car la oui il s'allume) iTaf ne ce lance pas...
Je precise que j'ai mis un mot de passe a l'allumage ... 

_ça viendrai de la ? du fait que j'entre pas directement dans ma session ?_
(j'aimerai pourtant gardé le mot de passe a l'entré ça m'embêterai de devoir l'enlever :s)

Je rajoute aussi que je ne veux pas utilisé iCal (déjà parce que je l'ai desinstallé) mais aussi parce que j'aimerai faire marché iTaf qui d'après tout les sites, est complet et très pratique... seulement la iTaf il sert plutôt a raté son taf ... (oui c'était petit lol)

J'ai entendu dire aussi que le problème de l'allumage auto pourrai venir d'onyX avec le package que iTaf demande d'installé mais onyX j'y comprend pas grand chose ... :s

Merci d'avance
En espérant de l'aide

A bientôt 


OnyX n'a rien à voir là dedans, il n'est pour l'essentiel qu'une interface graphique pour des fonctions de Mac OS qui ne sont normalement accessibles que par des lignes de commande dans le terminal, il n'installe aucun autre fichier dans le système que son fichier de préférences, et il est la seule et unique application à faire appel à ce fichier. Cela dit, l'objet de iTaf étant de modifier la finalité de certaines fonctions système, on n'en parle pas dans "Applications", mais dans "Customisation". On déménage.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

bonjour
je vois plusieurs choses qui ne vont pas

déjà l'esprit
DÉsinstaller des applis Apple du DVD c'est pas malin malin
pour une raison
le maillage entre applis et fonctions Apple est complexe
la solution : ne pas chercher à desinstaller et tout simplement laisser l'install tranquille
(et ne pas ouvrir l'appli)

ensuite itaf n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un reveil
comme il y en a plein
mais il ne rentrera pas des logs de session
( et heureusement)

solution
ne pas programmer demarrage reveil sur log


----------



## wath68 (24 Avril 2010)

Trouvé sur le site ... d'iTaf :


> Do not install/use start up item module on Snow Leopard this causes a power management issue here is the steps to solve it if you've installed the module.




http://itaf.sourceforge.net/

Et le mot de la fin ...


> ... Do not use iTaf on Snow Leopard



Essaye Alarm Clock, qui, je crois, marche mieux avec SL.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

Ah ouais là c'est radical
j'ai un vieil itaf 
( qui marche à peu près, sur un OS ancien, , j'ai jamais verifié le critère " non compatible SL")

c'est un truc assez classique le coup de non compatible


----------



## C r A zZz Y (25 Avril 2010)

a Merde ok lol
Pourtant il marche bien (si le mac est allumé)

Je vais testé alarm clock

Merci


----------

